# CNC router first new build



## Chmexdf5633 (Apr 13, 2020)

Good evening everyone,

So I decided to jump head first into building a cnc router, never have and now its gonna be sink or swim.

I will be using a chinese 1400mm x 900mm frame, powered by

Wantai SS880 drivers
Nema 34 12nm on the X
Nema34 9nm on the Y & Z
3x 350w 60v power supply
24v power supply
5v power supply
220v 2.2k watercooler huanyang gt with braking resistor
AXBB-e with UCCNC software

I have been working on my shop in the basement and haven't even built the frame, in the meantime I have been putting the electronics together and have been trying to figure out how the vfd will need to be wired in order for the spindle speed to be controlled by the uccnc software.

I have read the manual on page 29 and the wiring is somewhat different for the j1000.

In any case I would like to know if anyone has experience with the AXBB & Huanyang combo.

In the manual it specifies to take the jumper out to make the 5v outputs into 10v in order to control the vfd speed, other have mentioned that it's the opposite. Also I believe that the manual (and others online) says a relay for the vfd to even run is needed, well if where to change the pin to 10v would a 10v relay be needed for the vfd or still a 5v relay?

wiring diagrams or type of help would be greatly appreciated, I haven't found anyone online or YouTube talk about this.

I have included a pic of my controller "box"
And all criticism is welcome, constructive or not haha.

Thanks, 

J


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't know specifically about your setup. You need to compare to the manual for the VFD to know what analog voltage it needs for speed control and for power on. My import units have pins for 5v and 10v, so they could use either. 

The control logic is to ground the power pin, so if the CNC controller has a 10v signal to run the VFD, mine would need a relay. The control loop ground is not the same as AC ground, so I would connect the NO side of the relay to the control ground and the input. Coil side to 10V and the control board ground.


----------



## Chmexdf5633 (Apr 13, 2020)

ttabbal said:


> I don't know specifically about your setup. You need to compare to the manual for the VFD to know what analog voltage it needs for speed control and for power on. My import units have pins for 5v and 10v, so they could use either.
> 
> The control logic is to ground the power pin, so if the CNC controller has a 10v signal to run the VFD, mine would need a relay. The control loop ground is not the same as AC ground, so I would connect the NO side of the relay to the control ground and the input. Coil side to 10V and the control board ground.



 Sounds good, 

I will be finishing my workshop and then try the vfd wiring once everything is setup, I'm just trying to get as much info before I wire anything the wrong way and burn my devices. 

I appreciated you input, and will get back to you as soon as I try this.

Thank you,

JC


----------

